# DM Magazine Launches Official Website!



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2007)

After much waiting, Deutsche Motorsport Magazine has finally launched its official website and forums. The website is located at http://www.dmsportmag.com. On the new site you will find previews of the latest issue, recent DM news, information on past issues, subscription prices and the discussion forums.
If you’ve been wondering where to go to get a copy of this mag, now you’ve got the answer. Head into the subscription section and download the subscription form. Mail the form in with a check or send the money via PayPal to [email protected]
So check out the website, register on the forums and enjoy the high-performance German action brought to you each month by Deutsche Motorsport Magazine.


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: DM Magazine Launches Official Website! ([email protected])*

See you at APTuning Dyno day


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: DM Magazine Launches Official Website! (Salsa GTI)*

DM mag rules!!!


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: DM Magazine Launches Official Website! (VWAUDITEK)*

where do you pick it up?


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: DM Magazine Launches Official Website! (Salsa GTI)*

ok I did not read








So it's subscription only at this point?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: DM Magazine Launches Official Website! (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_ok I did not read








So it's subscription only at this point?

Starting with issue three (to be released shortly) it will be available at Dubwerks in Chicago, but otherwise it's only available by subscription at this time.


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: DM Magazine Launches Official Website! ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I've been a subscriber since issue #1


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: DM Magazine Launches Official Website! (LSinLV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LSinLV* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I've been a subscriber since issue #1









Glad to hear it man!


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: DM Magazine Launches Official Website! ([email protected])*

Bring some issues to dyno day I'll buy them and subscribe


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: DM Magazine Launches Official Website! (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_Bring some issues to dyno day I'll buy them and subscribe









I imagine Calvin will have some with him. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: DM Magazine Launches Official Website! ([email protected])*

cool
see ya all there


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2007)

Congrats to Salsa on winning his class at the dyno day this past weekend. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif We should be having coverage in the next issue, I believe.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2007)

Get signed up now guys. Issue 3 will be shipping out soon.
Here are some YouTube videos of one our featured cars for issue 3....
....a 600hp VR6 Mk2 pulling a [email protected] 1/4 mile time
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BTurNpPnBmc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FvS3RzmIANw


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

billy?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fast_a2_20v* »_billy?









You got it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DMmagazine (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Working with a few shops in the PA area as well as around the rest of the US to carry the magazine. 
We will update the Website with who and where you can get them.


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

Paypal'd








You guys should setup a paypal shopping cart it takes all of 5 minutes, then people can just click to checkout. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fast_a2_20v* »_Paypal'd








You guys should setup a paypal shopping cart it takes all of 5 minutes, then people can just click to checkout. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

That is a good idea. I'll have to look into it. We've been thinking about some way to integrate the subscription process into the site.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2007)

Issue three should be mailing tomorrow. We got a little behind on this one.
Issue four is due out the week of April 9th.


----------



## Gigante (Aug 22, 2001)

I'm from Brasil and I paypaled DM in february, but I didn't receive the #2 yet...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: (Gigante)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gigante* »_I'm from Brasil and I paypaled DM in february, but I didn't receive the #2 yet...









Issue two mailed out in January. Unfortunately you only receive issues published AFTER you mail in your payment.


----------



## Gigante (Aug 22, 2001)

Ooops...I said I sent money for #2 issue and I stil didn't get it. I'm talking about it taking so long to get to me...

_Quote »_Feb. 11, 2007	Payment To Deutsche Motorsport Magazine Completed ...	$10.00 USD



_Modified by Gigante at 12:22 PM 3-19-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: (Gigante)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gigante* »_Ooops...I said I sent money for #2 issue and I stil didn't get it. I'm talking about it taking so long to get to me...

I will investigate the issue with Calvin. I will report back soon.


----------



## Gigante (Aug 22, 2001)

Thanx...I wish I had received/read that so I could get #3...


----------



## Residentevol (Sep 19, 2000)

*Re: (Gigante)*

looks awesome would you guys be willing to ship to an APO in Germany?


----------



## Shawn (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (Residentevol)*

I am looking forward to working with you guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: (Residentevol)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Residentevol* »_looks awesome would you guys be willing to ship to an APO in Germany?

I imagine so. We are already shipping a few copies to places like Finland and Germany.


----------



## Residentevol (Sep 19, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*

okay very cool I will wait until I get there next week and get my address.


----------



## Gigante (Aug 22, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I will investigate the issue with Calvin. I will report back soon.

News, Mike?!


----------



## DMmagazine (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: (Gigante)*

Issue 3 is on the way to you. I miss understood the email and that is my fault i do appoligize. 
Please keep in mind that you in Brasil and will take some time to get to you.


----------



## Ducimus (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: (DMmagazine)*

Long time to ship to Canada, just subscribed today...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: (Ducimus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ducimus* »_Long time to ship to Canada, just subscribed today...

It shouldn't take that long to get to Canada, at least not as long as to reach Brazil.


----------



## -SLugO- (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Issue 3








issue 2


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

Got my issue #3 today. Awesome! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2007)

Glad to hear you are enjoying it!


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: DM Magazine Launches Official Website! ([email protected])*

is this one issue a month or every 2 months?


----------



## -SLugO- (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: DM Magazine Launches Official Website! (tyrone27)*

1 per month.


----------



## jettaiv4turbochrg (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: DM Magazine Launches Official Website! (-SLugO-)*

Wish I was there to see the photo shoot in Hawaii. Looks like I'm just going to have to put in a subscription.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: DM Magazine Launches Official Website! (jettaiv4turbochrg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaiv4turbochrg* »_Looks like I'm just going to have to put in a subscription.

We appreciate it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ducimus (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I subscribed on the 21st of March, am can I still get issue 3?


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Glad to hear you are enjoying it!









Yes the magazine pages are very high quality, much moreso then the big mags. Seems to be nice heavy weight paper with real high quality printing on it. I was half contemplating tearing a couple of the double pages out to use as little posters. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fast_a2_20v* »_Yes the magazine pages are very high quality, much moreso then the big mags. Seems to be nice heavy weight paper with real high quality printing on it. I was half contemplating tearing a couple of the double pages out to use as little posters. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


The quality of the paper we use is something we are very proud of. Glad to hear our readers enjoy it as well.









_Quote, originally posted by *Ducimus* »_I subscribed on the 21st of March, am can I still get issue 3?

You should be getting issue 3 as your first issue.


----------



## mk_ultra' (Oct 10, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Just subscribed and looking forward to reading up on the sccg story http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: (mk_ultra')*

same here. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ducimus (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: (tyrone27)*

Still waiting for the March Issue...


----------



## gtimagic (Feb 13, 2002)

bump


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: (Ducimus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ducimus* »_Still waiting for the March Issue...

Your first issue may actually end up being issue 4. We are asking new subscribers to allow 4-6 weeks for processing. Since you sent your subscription in about a week after issue 3 went out you may not end up getting that issue.


----------



## 2nutz#2 (Jan 31, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

just sent my payment http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
you should come out to portland. My projects alone could fill an issue. just finished my 24v mk3 jetta and starting on a big turbo project for my 01 audi 1.8t http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
There are alot of other cars you could check out too!


----------



## cvisinho (Apr 1, 2003)

*Re: (2nutz#2)*

Back up...
Sent payment over a month ago, havent received 1 issue, or a response to any of the 3 e-mails i have sent them since then.
Tried registering in the forum on their site but no dice their either.
What is the deal????????


----------



## TURBOPHIL (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: (cvisinho)*

I had a similar problem with getting my 1st issue, they were having mailing problems. Mike assured me that the problem will be solved shortly. the magazine is worth the wait. Once they get their mailing issues corrected all will be well. Be patient, it will get to you.


----------



## cvisinho (Apr 1, 2003)

*Re: (TURBOPHIL)*

I would just like to get a confirmation of some sorts.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (cvisinho)*

just sent payment for 1 year!!!


----------



## cvisinho (Apr 1, 2003)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

Any employee from this magazine care to comment?


----------



## Zupek (May 10, 2000)

*Re: (cvisinho)*

when the issue comes out from the recent dyno event @ AMS, i'll be subscribing


----------



## DMmagazine (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: (cvisinho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cvisinho* »_Any employee from this magazine care to comment?

Sure. That latest issue had plenty of delays more delays than I would have liked to see. A extra 2 weeks to print is something that is unforseen. Since we are not ahead like other magazines are this can cause a problem. 
With the number of subscribers that we currently have it is impossable for us to ship them all. So we went to a subscription service well that took time as well. 
The magazine is ran by 2 people. 2 people that want to give the community another source of some of the finest VW's and Audi's around. 
We are starting to pick up speed and making sure that these come out on time each and every month. We are trying our hardest to do so, with the help of fellow writers some of these articles that are being sent to us are out of this world.
So I hope that answers you question and please send me a PM with your address and I will check into your issue. 

Fatfree it was nice to meet you this weekend. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cvisinho (Apr 1, 2003)

*Re: (DMmagazine)*

Cool, thanks for responding http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I do have 1 question though, If i sent payment before last months issue does the subscription start with last months or does it pick up from the newest completed issue?


----------



## DMmagazine (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: (cvisinho)*

4-6 weeks is what it takes to start a subscription. The newest issue is the one that it will start on fwiw.
You sent it before 4 so, 4 is the one you will get.


----------



## cvisinho (Apr 1, 2003)

*Re: (DMmagazine)*

good deal http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Zupek (May 10, 2000)

*Re: (DMmagazine)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DMmagazine* »_

Fatfree it was nice to meet you this weekend. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

me or my car? i dont think i really talked to anyone from dm... i was just standing around


----------



## TURBOPHIL (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: (fatfreevw)*

Has anyone gotten issue 5 as yet? I received issue 4 over a month ago after waiting close to 2 months for issue 4. 
Whats the holdup now?


----------



## TURBOPHIL (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: (TURBOPHIL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBOPHIL* »_Has anyone gotten issue 5 as yet? I received issue 4 over a month ago after waiting close to 2 months for issue 4. 
Whats the holdup now?

ttt??


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (TURBOPHIL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBOPHIL* »_Has anyone gotten issue 5 as yet? I received issue 4 over a month ago after waiting close to 2 months for issue 4. 
Whats the holdup now?

x2


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (LSinLV)*

sounds like they are getting backed up real quick with subsciptions and printing issues...give em some time. mags take a ton of work and with only two people things are gonna be a little slow till everything gets worked out


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (VWralley)*

i'll take a back issue or 2 to get my subscription started. 
its been 6 weeks or so for me.


----------



## DMmagazine (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

Issue 5 is in print and will have it Friday. 

They will go out that same day. 
Hang with us.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (DMmagazine)*

your sig says issue 4 is available. 
can i get my subscription started on issue 4 NOW?


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (DMmagazine)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DMmagazine* »_Issue 5 is in print and will have it Friday. 

They will go out that same day. 
Hang with us. 

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif Calvin!!!!


----------



## SooprmanX (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: (LSinLV)*

So how does it work, do you fly out to the car to take pics or do you find someone local good enough to take pics?


----------



## GoTimeInc (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: (DMmagazine)*

i send IM's on here and your other web site and you guys don't reply, why? Send my mags. I got #3 a long time ago and nothin' since. What's the problem?


----------



## magz0r (Jun 27, 2005)

My check was cashed sometime between May 21st - 27th and haven't received an issue yet...just checking in to see if there are some more delays going on?


----------



## DMmagazine (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: (magz0r)*

Issue 5 arrived today and will begin to go next week. There were allot of delays as we are new to this and have worked past them.


----------



## turbo8vraddo (Aug 18, 2001)

*Re: (DMmagazine)*

awesome to hear... can't wait to see the new issue


----------



## magz0r (Jun 27, 2005)

Just thought I'd post an update and say that I did receive my issue in the mail yesterday.


----------



## TURBOPHIL (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: (magz0r)*

Lucky you I am still waiting on issue 5







. This is starting to get ridiculous. At the rate things are going it seems we will be getting the next 10 issues by dec 2009


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (TURBOPHIL)*

i spoke to Calvin the other day.
we had a good talk.
im not worried about the subscription. it will come.
Growing pains of a new company. everyone has them unless theyre backed by a larger company.


----------



## azsightsound (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

Can't wait to read issue 5!


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (azsightsound)*

i got issue 5. its my first issue.
looks like a sweet mag. i have only had a chance to thumb through it so far.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

I saw an Issue of DM mag tonight and i must say it looks like an awesome VW mag..my friend Ian (BigE98gti) stopped by and had it and let me check it..mentioned something bout his rat-rod getting shot at h20? either way he was giving big props to mag..i think i am going to subscribe!


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

Got my issue 5 tonight. Hot. 
Glad I'm a subscriber, as usual the photo quality and everything is great.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*

Issue 6??
anyone?
i know it should be coming, but im having "trouble" with eurotuner. (paid for 2 years, they arent sending me ANY!!!).
so, this is the only other mag i have paid for and need some VW stuff to read.


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_Issue 6??
anyone?
i know it should be coming, but im having "trouble" with eurotuner. (paid for 2 years, they arent sending me ANY!!!).
so, this is the only other mag i have paid for and need some VW stuff to read.

pretty sure this is DOA......


----------



## IFIWASINMYVW (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: (LSinLV)*

Yeah I have to agree...
I got 4 and 5 I believe but have seen nothing in some months. I'm not particularly fond of having money taken from me.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (DMmagazine)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DMmagazine* »_Issue 5 arrived today and will begin to go next week. There were allot of delays as we are new to this and have worked past them. 

Calvin I am still missing issue 3 onward....did you forget my address and emails?


----------



## jettaiv4turbochrg (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

I haven't received the two most current issues? Is there a problem?


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (jettaiv4turbochrg)*

with all the threads about some sick cars that have been built like wizards and those being built, there should be plenty to write about. 
i just hope that everything is ok.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: (jettaiv4turbochrg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaiv4turbochrg* »_Is there a problem?

Karma is a bitch.


----------



## jettaiv4turbochrg (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: (twopointone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twopointone* »_
Karma is a bitch.

Watcha talking about? I'm just wondering if everything is okay?


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: (jettaiv4turbochrg)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3311311 might want to visit here... or here http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3525021


----------

